# sportingstat.com - free predictions and statistics



## shtatskij (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello betting-forum.com community. I want to introduce our website - sportingstat.com
We offer soccer predictions with high winrate and statistics for more than 170 leagues. Sportingstat.com completely free service. Also, we are open to questions and suggestions. I hope you will like. For any question, please contact us at sportingstat@gmail.com or web@sportingstat.com
Thank You


----------



## shtatskij (Apr 16, 2016)

up


----------

